# a couple of nellie novice newbie questions



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Considering the distances that we normally have to travel to shows, my guys get bathed & most of their grooming done before the show day. At the show, all the handler has to do is touch ups.

I have bathed Nygel after Day 1 of the show because conditions were pretty messy & his legs, feathering got quite dirty. The first time, we were staying @ my daughter's place & the second, in a motel. Nyg's coat is VERY wash & wear & not much fussing required.

Now, Razz's coat is a different thing - he gets blowdried until he is COMPLETELY dry. But, once he's done grooming, he holds it & only minimal touchups required.

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

cant wait to hear of Tito's weekend adventure!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good luck this weekend , beauty golden Tito!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Let us know how it goes! GOOD LUCK!


----------

